# Sears buyers, read here first



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

brands-disappear-2012-247: Personal Finance News from Yahoo! Finance


Looks like sears is on the way out

K mart bought them years ago an now wants to dump'em


The Toolman


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure that someone will step up to the plate and keep the name going, such as walmart or some other Chinese firm like costco or something. You'd sure hope so anyways. What a shame that it's gotten to that point though.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The Toolman said:


> brands-disappear-2012-247: Personal Finance News from Yahoo! Finance
> 
> 
> Looks like sears is on the way out
> ...


Um, K-Mart went bankrupt and Sears bought them out. Those are just predictions, not fact. All of the current Craftsman lawn and garden equipment is made by Husqvarna, so if you need parts or service, you have somewhere to go.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

K-mart bought sears out


Kmart, Sears to merge in $11B deal - Nov. 17, 2004


Oh yeah ,AYP isn't making all of sears mowers now, just some of them. The other big mower Co. is makng some of them also. Same as the people that makes CC's


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The Toolman said:


> K-mart bought sears out
> 
> 
> Kmart, Sears to merge in $11B deal - Nov. 17, 2004
> ...



Yep mine is a craftsman ys 4500 but husqvarna actually built it... I am not sure on who bought out who i have heard it both ways. I do know i will never buy another sears mower though not so much because they are bad... but because they closed all our local stores years ago.. nearest one is about 60 miles.. I dont like them that much.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Sears mowers have went to heck IMO. I bought a new high dollar push mower ($200 an some dollars) for trimming last year at sears, an the deck thickness rivals that of a really, really cheap BBQ Grill.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The Toolman said:


> Sears mowers have went to heck IMO. I bought a new high dollar push mower ($200 an some dollars) for trimming last year at sears, an the deck thickness rivals that of a really, really cheap BBQ Grill.


I wouldn't consider a $200 Craftsman mower to be a "high dollar" unit, but I do agree with what you are saying. They keep making the decks thinner and thinner to make them cheaper. If someone wants a good walkbehind mower they will have to spend the $ and buy quality. The Ariens LM series we sell at work still weigh close to 100lbs and are built like tanks. They sell for about $650-700 though, and I have seen other brands sell for even more. Though, in your case, if you just need a unit for trimming, does it really have to be all that good for the little time it will be used?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I wouldnt give $200 for any push mower but im cheap... I have had pretty good luck with my little weedeater brand push mower so far..for $120 6 years, and still runs pretty good.. I know what you mean about the thin deck metal though.. Craftsman has really went down hill these days..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dad tried selling a teccy powered push mower he bot for $25 from a neighbor that he used at thier store - ran perfect and had $50 on it out front to sell it recently - lotta lookers but no buyers- they must want the free or $300 ones.

Heck, couple years ago i got like 20 non running pushmowers in a deal with 2 free tractors - i sat 2 at a time out front for free ( im a rider guy ) - those things were disapearing super fast. I couldve probably tinkered on em and fixed them all and sold em at a small profit, just didnt want to waste my time with em- they were in pretty bad shape after sitting outside for who knows how long.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Dad tried selling a teccy powered push mower he bot for $25 from a neighbor that he used at thier store - ran perfect and had $50 on it out front to sell it recently - lotta lookers but no buyers- they must want the free or $300 ones.
> 
> Heck, couple years ago i got like 20 non running pushmowers in a deal with 2 free tractors - i sat 2 at a time out front for free ( im a rider guy ) - those things were disapearing super fast. I couldve probably tinkered on em and fixed them all and sold em at a small profit, just didnt want to waste my time with em- they were in pretty bad shape after sitting outside for who knows how long.


The guys passing on that pushmower from your dad may have been passing because it was a Tecumseh. We get that a lot here because Tecumseh had a plant in the area, and a lot of people here worked there. They got pretty ticked off when the plant closed a few years ago, and now won't buy anything Tecumseh. I personally like the Tecumseh engines because they tended to re-use parts a lot so fixing them was pretty easy, and there wasn't as much to stock. You need a bowl gasket for a Tecumseh carburetor? Part # 631028. Fits 99% of the Tecumseh engines built in the last 40 years. So does the 27110 sealing washer for the main jet.


----------

